# Moïse Amyraut on Muhammed’s mixing of sugar with poison



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2021)

‘Tis true, he teaches not only one supreme, but one single and solitary Deity, infinite in essence and power; and condemns all those trifling Deities, which rendered the Pagan Religion so contemptible. He acknowledges that this Deity governs the World by his Providence, and that all is subject to his Empire, even things natural, fortuitous and contingent, and the motions of the mind of man.

He preaches in general that God is a rewarder of virtue, and that he will repay wickedness with suitable punishments. He extolls the mercy of God, and declares that he invites men to repentance. He exhorts to good works, and asserts the resurrection with a final judgment of all men at the consummation of the World. But all these things which are so specious and plausible in themselves, are but as Sugar blended with his poisonous doctrines to make them be swallowed more pleasingly and unadvertedly; nor needs there any long discourse to discover his imposture.

For the reference, see Moïse Amyraut on Muhammed’s mixing of sugar with poison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

